# Fairer Pachtpreis für Teich mit ca. 6.000 m²?



## Lunarius (18. Januar 2017)

Hallo Miteinander, #h

Hoffe ich bin hier richtig?

Ich habe eine Frage bezüglich Angelgewässer und Pachtpreise, vielleicht kann mir der ein oder andere dabei weiterhelfen .. 

Ab  Februar sind wir Waldgrundbesitzer von 9,1 ha, darunter befindet sich  mitten im Wald eine verpachtete Teichfläche von ca. 6.000 m² der allein  durch Grundwasser gespeist wird. Die Wasserfläche inkl. etwas Grund sind  an einem Angelverein mit ca. 30 Mitgliedern verpachtet, welche den  Teich seit einigen Jahrzehnten Bewirtschaften und sich um den  Fischbestand kümmern. Es wurde damals auch ein kleines massives  Vereinsheim erbaut. Teich Besetzung mit Fried- und Raubfischarten wie  z.B. Schleie, Plötze, Hecht, Aal und Karpfen. 

Im Dezember hat  der Verkäufer vorsorglich den 12-jährigen Pachtvertrag fristgerecht zum  Jahresende gekündigt, da dieser ausläuft und sich das Grundstück so  natürlich besser verkaufen lässt. Nun ist es aber so, dass, was dort an  jährliche Pacht reinkommt, sehr gering ist und ich deshalb wissen  möchte, was man in etwa dafür verlangen kann. Ich würde ungerne den alt  eingesessenen Angelverein verlieren, aber was wäre hierfür eine  realistische faire jährliche Pacht bei einem neu aufgesetzten  10-Jahresvertrag?

Ach der Teich ist auch ein registriertes Angelgewässer der DAV mit Gewässernummer.

Danke im Voraus! 

Petri Heil aus Dresden,
René


----------



## BERND2000 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fairer Pachtpreis für Teich mit ca. 6.000 m²?*

Hallo Rene´

 Die Pachtpreise regelt die Nachfrage.
 Das wird sich örtlich sehr unterscheiden möglicherweise  gar um 1000%.
 Das ist hier im Forum also nicht ganz einfach zu erfragen.
 Möglicherweise ist das aber über die Unterforen nach Postleizahlen und eines neuen Thema, wo Du die  Örtlichkeit eingrenzt, besser herauszubekommen.
 Frage aber nicht was fair ist, sondern was Jemand bereit wäre zu zahlen.
 Letztendlich kannst Du immer noch entscheiden ob Du in der Privatperson  oder Verein für Dich mehr Vorteile hast.
 Eine Hohe Pacht ist ja nicht alles, wichtig ist sicher auch, das Du später wenig Ärger hast.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fairer Pachtpreis für Teich mit ca. 6.000 m²?*

6000 m2 sind ein reichlicher halber Hektar. Damit würdest du selbst hier in Franken kaum interessierte Pächter finden. Und wenn, dann max. zu einem jährlichen Pachtbetrag von ca. 200 €.


----------



## BERND2000 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fairer Pachtpreis für Teich mit ca. 6.000 m²?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> 6000 m2 sind ein reichlicher halber Hektar. Damit würdest du selbst hier in Franken kaum interessierte Pächter finden. Und wenn, dann max. zu einem jährlichen Pachtbetrag von ca. 200 €.


 
 Für 200€  würde ich bei uns schon Morgen 30 Interessierte haben, selbst bei 500€ würde ich das als Schnäppchen hier Betrachten.

 1000 würde vielleicht auch noch gehen. 
 Sollte sich der Liebe Naturliebhaber um eine 0 vertan haben?
2000 konnte ich mir regional vorstellen.


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fairer Pachtpreis für Teich mit ca. 6.000 m²?*

Ihr treibt den Preis für diesen Verein unnötigerweise hoch, merkt ihr überhaupt noch was?
Der TS wird schon die Dollarzeichen sehen?
Der Jenige welcher am meisten zahlt muss nicht unbedingt der beste Pächter sein!
Kann man sehr gut an den Salmonidenstrecken im Siegsystem sehen, wo die Strecken von
 Köln/Düsseldorfer Bonzen gepachtet wurden und Ortsansässige nicht mehr ans Wasser dürfen!
Danke schon mal stellvertretend für den Verein des Gewässers, für diese Preistreiberei die hier betrieben wird!
Unglaublich was hier für Summen benannt werden!


----------



## angler1996 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fairer Pachtpreis für Teich mit ca. 6.000 m²?*

Glück Auf nach Dresden#h
 Bevor Du weiter denkst, befasse Dich mal mit dem Thema
 Gewässerpachtvertrag
 Gruß A.


----------



## BERND2000 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fairer Pachtpreis für Teich mit ca. 6.000 m²?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ihr treibt den Preis für diesen Verein unnötigerweise hoch, merkt ihr überhaupt noch was?
> Der TS wird schon die Dollarzeichen sehen?
> Der Jenige welcher am meisten zahlt muss nicht unbedingt der beste Pächter sein!
> Kann man sehr gut an den Salmonidenstrecken im Siegsystem sehen, wo die Strecken von
> ...



 Es geht um fair und da gehrt es dann darum die Wahrheit zu schreiben, auch wenn es Irgendjemand Nachteile bringen könnte.
 Dein Einwand ist berechtigt, es ist nicht fair nur auf den höchsten Preis zu schauen, sondern sicher auch darauf keinen zu verärgern.

 Ich lese immer nur wie hoch die Pachten im Umfeld reicher Städte doch seien und das deshalb auch so hohe Beiträge nötig sein.
 Unterschiede von unter 200 bis über 2000€ wird es da wohl geben.
 Nebenbei gibt es auch reiche Vereine und arme Verpächter.
 Viele Angelvereine sind gar nicht so arm wie du vielleicht denkst.
 Aber ich denke eine Ehrliche Antwort auf eine Frage gehört sich einfach, so wie eben ein faier Pachtzins zwischen Verpächter und Pächter, sonst fühlt sich früher oder später einer verarscht.




 Die einzige Stadt in meiner Gegend ist arm die Bevölkerungsdichte auch eher normal.
 Trotzdem würde ich das hier um  500€-1000€ einschätzen.
 Bei 200€ würde selbst ich es sofort pachten (Wenn mein Verein das nicht will), ohne recht zu wissen was ich damit soll.


----------



## Taxidermist (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fairer Pachtpreis für Teich mit ca. 6.000 m²?*

@Bernd, da hat sich wenigstens der richtige angesprochen gefühlt!
Dann wollen wir mal hoffen, dass der TS von dem wir hier nichts wissen, der auch z.b. ein Makler sein kann, genau so fair ist wie du zu sein glaubst!

Jürgen


----------



## yukonjack (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fairer Pachtpreis für Teich mit ca. 6.000 m²?*

Hier eine Zahl zu nennen wäre Fahrlässig, könnte für beide Seiten in die Hose gehen. Wie hoch war denn die Pacht vorher? Wenn der ehem. Besitzer mit dem Angelverein zufrieden war (das muss er gewesen sein, sonst wäre die Pacht nicht, wie du schreibst über Jahrzehnte gelaufen) wirst auch du wohl keinen "Ärger" mit denen bekommen. 
 Also Pachtzins an den Alten anpassen , jährliche Erhöhung von 1-?% nach oben. Um sich gegenseitig zu beschnuppern erst mal für ein Jahr auf Probe.


----------



## BERND2000 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fairer Pachtpreis für Teich mit ca. 6.000 m²?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Bernd, da hat sich wenigstens der richtige angesprochen gefühlt!
> Dann wollen wir mal hoffen, dass der TS von dem wir hier nichts wissen, der auch z.b. ein Makler sein kann, genau so fair ist wie du zu sein glaubst!
> 
> Jürgen



Das Gute dabei, wenn man versucht ehrlich zu sein, ist das es einem egal sein kann, Wer das auf der Gegenseite liest.

Es mag naive, falsch, dumm, gemein oder korrekt rüberkommen, Einige erfreuen andere verärgern aber das ist schnell vergessen.

Was nicht vergessen wird, wenn man dabei erwischt wird bewusst auch mal die Unwahrheit zu verkünden.
Da gibt es ein Sprichwort für.....und da ticken die Menschen verdammt nachtragend.

Seltsam, wenn kritisiert wird das man die Wahrheit schreibt, so wie man sie empfindet.
Da gab es doch mal so ein doofes altes Buch von einem Russen, an das muss ich nun denken
Sorry ich bin halt idiotisch.


----------



## cafabu (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fairer Pachtpreis für Teich mit ca. 6.000 m²?*

Nur mal aus der Realität.
Unser Teich 1,5 H, Stadtrand in Hamburg, kostet 600 Euronen im Jahr.


----------



## Andal (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fairer Pachtpreis für Teich mit ca. 6.000 m²?*

Ich glaube kaum, dass man aus diesem Objekt wirklich ein großes Geschäft machen kann. Dort herrschen ja keine Stuttgarter, oder Münchner Verhältnisse, wo sich die Massen um einen "Schluck Wasser" prügeln.

Viel mehr würde ich mich daran orientieren, welcher Pächter mir die Liegenschaft auf Dauer besser und damit wertiger erhält. Da ist dann die Gefahr, dass auf Dauer alles verschlampt, bei einem Verein deutlich geringer, als bei einer Privatperson, die sich womöglich nur selten blicken lässt und selbst dann nichts zur Pflege und dem Erhalt tut.


----------



## Lunarius (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fairer Pachtpreis für Teich mit ca. 6.000 m²?*

Hallo Miteinander,

  vielen Dank für die hilfreichen oder auch weniger hilfreichen Antworten.

Lieber Jürgen, um eins klarzustellen, ich möchte nur ermitteln, was ein  angemessener durchschnittlicher fairer Pachtzins hierfür ist, nicht was  wir maximal erzielen oder gar aus dem Verein quetschen könnten. Nach  Deinen Äußerungen schätze ich Dich als einem äußerst unfairen  Geschäftsgebaren ein, der augenscheinlich nur nach seinen Vorteilen  handelt und alles andere ausblendet und negativ darstellst. Wenn Du  objektiv nichts dazu beizutragen hast, dann bitte ich Dich, diesen  Thread einfach zu ignorieren.

  Hallo Bernd,

  vielen Dank für Deine grobe Einschätzung, bezüglich Pachtzinsen für so ein Grundstück, das hilft mir schon etwas weiter.

  Das Grundstück befindet sich in Sachsen-Anhalt nahe Magdeburg.
  Der Angelverein und die DAV zahlen jährlich insgesamt 390 Euro an  Pachtzins, was nach Steuern, Versicherung und Genossenschaft kaum was  überlässt, zudem mussten wir diese Grundfläche auch teuer miterwerben  und zahlen.

  Wir überlegten schon mehrfach, die Pacht auslaufen zu lassen und   anschließend nicht weiter zu verpachten, das wäre für uns aktuell leider   sogar das Wirtschaftlichste. Da der Verein dort schon über mehrere   Jahrzehnte aktiv und Gewissenhaft ihr Hobby betreibt und viel Arbeit und  Herzblut im  erbau des Vereinsheims und Pflege investierte, möchte und  kann ich das  nicht einfach beenden. 

 Hier paar Bild vom Teichausschnitt, leider ist nicht alles mit drauf:


----------



## Ruti Island (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fairer Pachtpreis für Teich mit ca. 6.000 m²?*

Bei uns würde so ein Teich auch was im Bereich 200€/Jahr kosten. Wo lag denn der alte Preis?


----------



## Lunarius (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fairer Pachtpreis für Teich mit ca. 6.000 m²?*

Hallo Ruti Island,

das ist der alte Preis seit 12 oder mehr Jahren.


----------



## Syntac (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fairer Pachtpreis für Teich mit ca. 6.000 m²?*

Wie schon mehrfach geschrieben, Angebot und Nachfrage. 

Bei uns wäre für so einen Teich inkl. massivem Vereinshaus (!) durchaus bis 1000,-- Euro realistisch.

ABER: Mit dem falschen Pächter kann da auch einiges schief laufen. Fehlende Pflege, Kneipenbetrieb und so weiter. Bin da selbst als Verpächter schon auf die Nase gefallen. 

Daher mein Tip: Wenn Du keinen Ahnung von der Materie hast, Dich um nichts kümmern willst, behalt den Angelverein. 
Wenn die den Teich schon Jahrzehnte haben, werden die sich auch entsprechend drum kümmern. Du hast dann keine Arbeit und keinen Ärger. Das ist mehr wert als vielleicht ein paar Euro mehr pro Jahr, von denen nach der Steuer sowieso nicht viel bleibt. 

Vielleicht kannst Du ja das Gespräch suchen und am Preis bisschen was drehen - Oder Du bekommst ein paar Speisefische im Jahr dazu, und kannst Dir in geselliger Runde beim Vereinsfest Spanferkel und Hopfenkaltschale schmecken lassen


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fairer Pachtpreis für Teich mit ca. 6.000 m²?*

Naja, das Vereinshaus wird wohl auch Vereinseigentum sein. Und du glaubst doch nicht das der Verein es bei Kündigung einfach so stehen lässt.

Und man sollte nicht vergessen wo die Gewässer liegen. 1000€ für so eine Pfütze mag in Gegenden mit wenig Wasser noch realistisch sein, aber dort wo dieser Teich liegt gibt es reichlich davon.

Wäre es mein Gelände und hätte keine Lust es selbst zu bewirtschaften, würde ich erstmal das Gespräch mit dem Verein suchen. Ein paar Euro mehr wären für den Verein ggf. gar kein Problem (wobei ich da nicht soviel Luft nach oben sehen würde).


----------



## Andal (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fairer Pachtpreis für Teich mit ca. 6.000 m²?*

Sprich mit dem Verein, so dass es für dich zu einer "schwarzen Null" kommt und sei froh, dass du wen hast, der dir die Sache erhält.


----------



## BERND2000 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fairer Pachtpreis für Teich mit ca. 6.000 m²?*



Lunarius schrieb:


> Hallo Miteinander,
> 
> vielen Dank für die hilfreichen oder auch weniger hilfreichen Antworten.
> 
> ...


 
 Klingt fair.


----------



## BERND2000 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fairer Pachtpreis für Teich mit ca. 6.000 m²?*



cafabu schrieb:


> Nur mal aus der Realität.
> Unser Teich 1,5 H, Stadtrand in Hamburg, kostet 600 Euronen im Jahr.



Dann seit sehr glücklich.
Wir sind einmal bei einem Gewässer dieser Größe ausgestiegen als wir schon ein Mehrfaches zahlten.
Schade lag zentral wunderschön versteckt im Wohngebiet.
 (Gut zu erreichen auch für Menschen die kein Auto haben, oder nicht weit laufen konnten)
War halt privat und ein Anderer ging deutlich höher.

Will sagen wenn heute Jemand ein Gewässer unbedingt will, werden auch Mondpreise geboten, Mondpreise aber eher im Sine des Fischertrages.

Das Gewässer worum es im Thema geht, wird aber weniger in diesen Bereich fallen.


----------



## oberfranke (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fairer Pachtpreis für Teich mit ca. 6.000 m²?*

Wenn der Pachtertrag wirtschaftlich ne Nullnummer ist, schon mal über nen Verkauf an den Verein nachgedacht?
Ansonsten würde ich am Pachtpreis nichts ändern, sondern mir eine Angelmöglichkeit vorbehalten z.B. in Form einer Jahreskarte, mit der Option ggf. 1-2 direkte Familienangehörige mit reinzunehmen. 
Nen Geschäftspartner- hier Pächter/Angelverein mit dem man seit Jahren zufrieden ist kickt man nicht einfach raus, sei es durch Preistreiberei oder ähnliches. 
 Gebietet einfach der faire Umgang und Respekt mit einander.


----------



## Franky (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fairer Pachtpreis für Teich mit ca. 6.000 m²?*

Der Verkauf von Grund und Boden ist immer ein sehr teurer Akt, insbesondere, wenn es sich quasi um eine "Insel" handelt. Neues Einmessen (Messpunkte), Grundbucheinträge und vor allem die Grunderwerbssteuer (hier in Hessen 6,5% vom Kaufpreis) sind nicht von Pappe. Dann dazu Überwegerecht (auch Eintragung), im Zweifel Verkehrssicherungspflicht und un d und... Da ist eine Pacht generell angemessener; nur wundert mich der Massivbau bei einer offensichtlich kurzen Pachtdauer.
Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie das vertraglich dort geregelt ist, aber ich kenne den Fall, dass der Bau auf Kosten des Pächters abgerissen und entsorgt werden musste, als die Pacht auslief...


----------



## Ruti Island (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fairer Pachtpreis für Teich mit ca. 6.000 m²?*

Du bist doch auch Angler und der Teich sieht doch ganz nett aus, obwohl er ziemlich klein ist. Könnt ihr nicht die bisherige Pacht etwas erhöhen und du bekommst zusätzlich das Recht dort zu angeln?


----------



## Karpfenchamp (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fairer Pachtpreis für Teich mit ca. 6.000 m²?*

Hallo,
wollte eigentlich nur still mitlesen aber das Gewässer befindet sich ja scheinbar in der Nähe meines Heimatortes. Da ich das Gewässer noch nie gesehen habe, wird es wohl eher nicht um den Magdeburger Anglerverein gehen. 
Ich kenne die Gewässersituation in unserer Gegend jedoch sehr gut und muss sagen, dass der DAV bei uns massig Gewässer gepachtet hat. Es wird wohl kaum einen Angler geben, der schon in allen umliegenden Gewässern gefischt hat. Selbst einige, die in der Stadt liegen, habe ich im letzten Jahr(in 13 Jahren Vereinsmitgliedschaft) zum ersten Mal getestet. Ich denke deshalb nicht, dass der bisherige Preis zu niedrig ist. Wenn du den Teich nicht selbst nutzen willst, dann erhalte dir den Verein. Es kam schon einige Male vor, dass der DAV bei uns Gewässer abgestoßen hat, weil sie sich mit dem Verpächter nicht einigen konnten. Aus meiner Sicht sieht das Gewässer auch optisch nicht so interessant aus, dass man dafür unbedingt einen höheren Preis zahlen müsste. Aber das ist meine Meinung.


----------



## cafabu (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fairer Pachtpreis für Teich mit ca. 6.000 m²?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Dann seit sehr glücklich.
> Wir sind einmal bei einem Gewässer dieser Größe ausgestiegen als wir schon ein Mehrfaches zahlten.



Das sind wir auch. Der Teich ist seit über 50 Jahren in Pacht. Verpächter ist eine Erbengemeinschaft aus Süddeutschland, vertreten durch einen Rechtsanwalt. Die haben auch große landwirtschftliche Pachten in dem Gebiet. Der Teich ist für die nur nebenbei laufender Kleinkram und uninteressant.
|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fairer Pachtpreis für Teich mit ca. 6.000 m²?*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Du bist doch auch Angler und der Teich sieht doch ganz nett aus, obwohl er ziemlich klein ist. Könnt ihr nicht die bisherige Pacht etwas erhöhen und du bekommst zusätzlich das Recht dort zu angeln?



Wo steht dies denn?
 Er wird ab Februar Waldgrundbesitzer sein!
 Ohne die genauen Eckdaten und den Vertrag zu kennen mutmaßen wir doch nur.
 Das einfachste für den Threadsteller ist doch wirklich sich mit dem Pächter erst mal kurz zu schließen.
 Nun mutmaße ich auch mal  und vermute, dass er genau dies vor hat und hierzu halt gerne eine Vorlage hätte. |bla:


----------



## Lunarius (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fairer Pachtpreis für Teich mit ca. 6.000 m²?*

Besten Dank für Euer reichliches Feedback #6

  Ich bin eigentlich ganz eurer Meinung, hier sollte man den wesentlichen Aspekt nicht außer Acht lassen wie z. B. die nachhaltige Bewirtschaftung des Teichs und ein freundliches Verhältnis zum Verein, was anscheinend schon sehr Lange und gut funktioniert.

  Über die Petrijünger weiß ich leider selbst nur so viel, das sie sehr engagiert sind, ihren Teich im Wald lieben und große Naturliebhaber sind.

  Ich selbst bin kein Angler, habe von der Materie auch keine Ahnung und mehr als ein bisschen mitangeln in den USA oder Schweden war bisher auch nicht drin. Vielleicht sollte ich mal ein Angelschein in Erwägung ziehen, um dort selbst Angeln zu können, das wäre natürlich auch eine Option, zudem man dann auch den Kontakt etwas pflegt.

  Was kostet in etwa eine Jahreskarte fürs Angeln, ist diese dann nur dort oder überall in Sachsen-Anhalt gültig?



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Naja, das Vereinshaus wird wohl auch Vereinseigentum sein. Und du glaubst doch nicht das der Verein es bei Kündigung einfach so stehen lässt.


  Richtig ist Vereinseigentum. Das alles ist natürlich vertraglich geregelt, dass der Pächter das Gebäude inkl. allen Anbauten auf eigene Kosten zu beseitigen hat.



oberfranke schrieb:


> Wenn der Pachtertrag wirtschaftlich ne Nullnummer ist, schon mal über nen Verkauf an den Verein nachgedacht?
> Ansonsten würde ich am Pachtpreis nichts ändern, sondern mir eine Angelmöglichkeit vorbehalten z.B. in Form einer Jahreskarte, mit der Option ggf. 1-2 direkte Familienangehörige mit reinzunehmen.


  Das ist absolut unwirtschaftlich für den Verein und auch für mich.



Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Das einfachste für den Threadsteller ist doch wirklich sich mit dem Pächter erst mal kurz zu schließen.
> Nun mutmaße ich auch mal  und vermute, dass er genau dies vor hat und hierzu halt gerne eine Vorlage hätte. |bla:


  Richtig ist auch nichts Verwerfliches dran sich vorab zu informieren, oder? 
  Den aktuellen Pachtvertrag habe ich noch nicht vorliegen, nur kurz geprüft bezüglich fristen usw. ..

Viele Grüße,
René


----------



## yukonjack (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fairer Pachtpreis für Teich mit ca. 6.000 m²?*

Das hört sich doch alles gut an(für beide Seiten)


----------



## Hezaru (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fairer Pachtpreis für Teich mit ca. 6.000 m²?*

Zu einem fairen Pachtpreis kann ich so pauschal nix sagen.
Das sieht für mich nach einem langen schmalem Gewässer aus mit vielen Bäumen am Ufer. Laubbäume bringen Laub ins Gewässer das Sauerstoff verbraucht. Geht ein Bach durch und ist immer Frischwasser da? Ist es ablassbar so das Blätter auch mal ausgespühlt werden können? Wächst auch was oder gehen auch Salmoniden? Ist bei wenig Frischwasser Sauerstoffmangel?
Ein Angelverein kann auch mal Bäume wegschneiden.


----------



## Lunarius (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fairer Pachtpreis für Teich mit ca. 6.000 m²?*

Der Teich ist geschlossen und wird ausschließlich von Grundwasser gespeist, kein Ablassen oder Zugeben von Frischwasser möglich.

Wassertiefe bis 2,5 m

Sauerstoff sollte passen, ich gehe besser gesagt davon aus, wenn dort seit Langer zeit aktiv geangelt wird.



> Wächst auch was oder gehen auch Salmoniden?


 Verstehe die frage nicht?

Grüße,
René


----------



## Fischpaule (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Fairer Pachtpreis für Teich mit ca. 6.000 m²?*

Moin,
mit knapp 400 Euronen für etwas mehr als einen halben ha bist du sehr gut dabei - zumal es ja nicht mal ein Teich ist, sondern nur ein, na nennen wir es mal freundlich minni See.
Für größere produktive Seen liegt der Pachtpreis bei 30 - 40 €/ha !!! + im günstigsten Fall Gewässerunterhaltungsumlage und Steuern.
Gewässer werden im Osten momentan mit 0,50 bis max 1 €/m² gehandelt, das wären 6000 € Kaufpreis, also bei dem Pachtpreis in 10 bis 15 Jahren bezahlt - davon träumt jeder Investor

Sicher, es gibt immer ein paar, die von ihrem "eigenen" Angelgewässer träumen und Liebhaberpreise bezahlen, auch 1000 € im Jahr, aber ob diese dann auch einen 10 jährigen Vertrag durchstehen sei dahingestellt....

#h


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Fairer Pachtpreis für Teich mit ca. 6.000 m²?*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Für größere produktive Seen liegt der Pachtpreis bei 30 - 40 €/ha !!! + im günstigsten Fall Gewässerunterhaltungsumlage und Steuern.



Das kommt doch alles auf die Region an. Mein Verein zahlt in Mittelfranken z.B. für einen 7ha großen Weiher pro Jahr 5000 € Pacht, für einen 10ha großen 6000 €. Und es gilt die Faustregel, dass da alle 10 Jahre bei den Neuverhandlungen ein Tausender drauf kommt.

Wenn mir jemand einen intakten Weiher/Teich von 1 ha Größe privat für 1000 € pro Jahr zur Pacht anbieten würde, säße ich sofort im Auto, um den Vertrag zu unterschreiben. Für solche Gewässer gibt es hier schnell mal 40 Bewerber.


----------



## Ruti Island (8. Februar 2017)

Wir bezahlen für knapp 20ha keine 1.000€, Verpächter ist aber auch die Gemeinde. Dafür kosten unsere 10km Fließstrecke der Barbenregion über 7.000€ beim Privatverpächter.


----------



## Lajos1 (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Fairer Pachtpreis für Teich mit ca. 6.000 m²?*

Hallo,

zehn Kilometer Fließstrecke in der Barbenregion für 7000 Euro wären bei uns ein Schnäppchen und der 20ha Teich/See würde etwa das Zehnfache kosten.
Das schreibe ich nur zum Verständnis der Angelfreunde, welche sich immer über die Höhe der Vereinsbeiträge im Süden der Republik wundern. #h

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Fairer Pachtpreis für Teich mit ca. 6.000 m²?*

und wenn ich euch jetzt auch noch erzähle, was wir im Umland Münchens zahlen, dann hauts euch aus den Socken ... 


aber was bringt das denn dem TE ? #c .. außer natürlich die Erkenntnis: Woanders ist es womöglich anders |bla:

@TE

Wir haben bei Neuverpachtung der Pachtgewässern folgendes, was durchaus nun üblich ist:
Das bisher gezahlte wird als Netto-Pacht gesehen, was der Verpächter verdienen will, auf diese Netto-Pacht wird die USt. aufgeschlagen sowie die Versicherung für Gewässer/Mitglieder und evtl. behördliche Nebenkosten des Vereinsheims.
Rechne dir also aus, wieviel dann die Pacht neu wäre (Bruttopacht) und wieviel Beitragserhöhung das pro Mitglied wäre, diskutiere das dann mit dem Verein und entscheide 
(oft ist das umgelegt nicht mal ne Maß Bier auf ein Jahr (wobei ich euch jetzt nicht sage, was diese wieder in München kostet  )). #h


----------



## Fischpaule (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Fairer Pachtpreis für Teich mit ca. 6.000 m²?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das kommt doch alles auf die Region an.


Deswegen schreibe ich ja auch im "Osten"

#h


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Fairer Pachtpreis für Teich mit ca. 6.000 m²?*

Ich kann die Situation schon gut verstehen. Einerseits will man sein Zeug nicht weit unter Wert hergeben, andererseits erkennt man auch an, dass die bisherigen Pächter sich ordentlich benommen haben und man vllt. sogar eine gewisse Sympathie für sie empfindet und auch nicht als Gierschlund dastehen will.

Das ist hier im bayerischen Hinterland, wo viele ein paar Hektar Wiesen, Ackerland, Wald oder eben auch Teiche haben ein durchaus häufiger diskutiertes Problem. 

Häufig relativiert sich der Pachtpreis dann auch durch ganz andere Faktoren. Ein Landwirt hat meistens einen ganz ansehnlichen Maschinenpark. Wenn man da jemanden an der Hand hat, auf den man dann im Notfall mal zurückgreifen kann und der mit einem Frontlader oder einem großen Kipper bei der Entrümpelung, einem Umzug oder was auch immer zur Seite steht - ist das oft mehr wert als die Pacht an sich. 
Auch über Naturalien kann man sprechen, ich habe mit eigenen Augen einen handschriftlichen Pachtvertrag gesehen: Da erhält der Verpächter vom Pächter als Pachtzins 6 Spiegelkarpfen lebend, jährlich :q 

Also wenns nicht nur ums Geld gehen soll, überlegen wie man vielleicht anderweitig noch zusammenkommen könnte. Es soll Angelvereine geben die wenig Geld haben - aber Arbeitskraft hat jeder Angelverein. Vielleicht kann man sich, wenns am Geld scheitert da irgendwie zusammenfinden. Muss ja für beide Seiten keine schlechte Lösung sein. 

Man kann natürlich wenn man will auch anders an die Sache herangehen und das mal grob ausrechnen. 
Was bringt des Gelände wenn ich es verkaufe? Angenommen der Preis liegt pro Quadratmeter bei 2€. Dann ergibt das 12000€. 

Von den 12.000€ kann man sich nun die jährliche Rendite die man als Pachterlös haben möchte ausrechnen. 3% ergibt dann 360€ / pro Jahr. 

Das Problem an der Rechnung: Alle! Faktoren sind extrem veränderlich, je nach Lage. Besonders schlimm in diesem Fall, man kann auf der Gegenseite keinen "Ertrag" gegenüberstellen - es gibt also keinen Punkt ab dem es sich für den Pächter wirtschaftlich lohnt oder eben nicht. 

Eine weitere, beliebte Methode ist:
Man holt sich andere Angebote ein, und konfrontiert den Pächter damit. Dabei kann man ja ganz offen agieren. 
Schau her, wenn ich es an Herrn Müller verpachte, bekomme ich 500€ im Jahr, ihr zahlt 100€. Wie können wir uns einigen?


----------



## smithie (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Fairer Pachtpreis für Teich mit ca. 6.000 m²?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Man kann natürlich wenn man will auch anders an die Sache herangehen und das mal grob ausrechnen.
> Was bringt des Gelände wenn ich es verkaufe? Angenommen der Preis liegt pro Quadratmeter bei 2€. Dann ergibt das 12000€.
> 
> Von den 12.000€ kann man sich nun die jährliche Rendite die man als Pachterlös haben möchte ausrechnen. 3% ergibt dann 360€ / pro Jahr.


Bei 2€/m2 musst Du aber schon weit ins Hinterland... 

@Topic:
Die Frage bzgl. Kaufpreis oder hier Pacht ist doch: was ist Dir das Gewässer, in dem Zustand und mit den Rahmenbedingungen, die nur Du konkret einschätzen kannst, wert?
Was wäre Dir der Spaß, Dein Hobby an dem Gewässer ausüben zu können, jährlich wert?

Die Schwankungsbreiten sind so dermaßen groß, dass ein Tipp echt schwierig ist. 
Ich habe bei Gewässerpachten vom Verein immer mit 1000-2000 €/Ha/Jahr gerechnet.

Sehe aber mittlerweile hier in der Gegend Pacht-Angebote für 2 kleine Weiher auf 3000 m2 (Wasserfläche geringer) i.H.v. 2900 €/Jahr!


----------

